# Expert Coder Advice Needed



## yvette31 (Apr 10, 2008)

Recently the question came up in are office if we should be taking the patients vitals when he or she is coming in for a device check (Icd or Pacer).

I'm more concern if this could be a liability to are company. If vitals are not done.

What do you coders think?


----------

